# Firewire on Front Panel



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

Hi,

I have a Gigabyte GZ-X6 case which has the option of fitting a Firewire connector to the front panel. Unfortunately the PBA which holds the USB and other inputs has no Firewire connector on it, but there is room for one.

Is there a way of fitting a Firewire port to a blank panel on the front of this case, please?

Rob.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Where there is a will, there is a way. Modding is not for the meek of heart though. 

If your case has the option for a front FW port, I would first suggest contacting the manufacturer for an optional parts list. Then start eBaying!


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

I have contacted Gigabyte, they referred me to their Australian agent, the Australian agent has so far ignored my query.

Hence my question here. Modding/soldering is no issue, I'm just looking for suggestions. Such as an off the shelf panel with a Firewire port included.

Rob.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Crossy :wave:

Is something like *this* any use?


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

Yep, something like that. If I can't get any sense out of the local Gigabyte agent that would do the job.

Thanks WereBo


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Do you have the firewire cable that came with the motherboard, or do you need the cable and a place to attach it on the front panel?

Many motherboards have external firewire and/or USB ports which are attached to rear panel case inserts. They are often screwed onto the inserts. So simply remove the screws, and you have a cable and connector which can be placed anywhere on the case. Simply cut a hole for the connector and drill to small holes for the screws to hold it into place.

such as this: http://cgi.ebay.com/Asus-Gigabyte-M...84396913?pt=AU_Components&hash=item3ca6147771


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

Thanks Dogg.

There is no Firewire cable with the Motherboard. I purchased a PCI Firewire card which has 3 external (rear) F/W ports and one internal F/W port.

In principle this is what I want to do, I just need a F/W port to fit to the case front.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

WereBo's suggestion is the easiest.

What you are saying is the case has the place for the FW port but doesn't actually have one. I assume there is a knock-off plate where the FW goes?

Is there a part number printed on the PCB that contains the USB ports?


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

The panel with the USB and F/W ports is plastic, and the F/W port is partly formed so it can be removed.
I'll check for a part number on the PBA.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks, if I have a p/n, I may be able to cross reference it and get some hits on the part that includes the FW port


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

Thanks. the numbers are YS9522-01B E257384 94V-0D

Thanks again, hope this helps.

Rob.

PS I am surprised that the manufacturer can't do this for me. appears to be too much trouble.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

I can't find anything, at all. I searched the numbers you gave me, I searched the case you gave me, I even downloaded the manual looking for a part number. It looks pretty standard, if you do some eBaying, you may find one from another case that is exactly the same.

I don't know what it looks like exactly, or the dimensions, but if I find one with a similar layout I will let you know.


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

Thank you so much for your help. I had also downloaded etc to no avail. I still hope to be able to stir the Australian agent into activity.

If I can't get something to fit the Gigabyte PBA or case I'll go for a F/W outlet on a standard bay panel. All it needs is a Male F/W connector to match the Female internal port on the PCI F/W board.

Rob.


----------

